# Betta - Fin Rot nearing advanced



## Tiari (Apr 25, 2012)

First, the tank stats:

Ph 7.4
Ammonia 0
Nitrite 0
Nitrate barely a color change, I would guess 2ppm
Tankmates: 2 Otto cats

Tank Fluval Edge 6 gallon. 

My Betta started having pinholes and light shredding appearing approximately three weeks ago. Noting this, his normal weekly tank cleaning schedule moved to daily, including siphoning off any debris on the mainly bare bottom. Even so, the tank water parameters have remained, more or less, exactly as stated above. The idea was to keep the tank as pristine as possible to arrest the fin rot/damage.

It appeared to do so, and I continued daily maintenance, in the hopes that fresh clean treated (with prime) water would help clear it up. However, though it did not seem to progress, it did not get terribly better either.

Two days ago, going to the tank for the daily partial 15% water change, my boy's whole half back fin, was laying on the bottom of the tank, and the rear of his body is half a stub. Since the water quality is very good, I suspected highly this had to do with something else.

I have changed out his too powerful filter, an A/C 20 that comes with the Edge to a Duetto filter, which I had to search like crazy and drive miles and miles to get, as well as changed out the smooth plastic plants (should have been safe by testing, but not taking chances), and replaced them with silk only.

These changes have indeed made my Betta very very happy, his behavior is incredibly improved. However, he is missing much finnage, and I worry that it has set in to a degree where good water quality and environmental changes may not be enough.

I have scoured the web for possible remedy, but there is lots of differing opinions as to the best way to treat it. Antibiotics, salt, heat, Bettafix, or the use nothing and keep the tank pristine.

I am interested to know of the opinions here on the best way to treat him. Also, in the tank are two otto cats, while, which I can move them to another tank for him to be treated, I am reluctant to do so, as if whatever this is is infectious, I do not want to introduce it to another tank. I do not at the present, have a "sick tank". How likely would it be, that by moving them, they would spread something to an otherwise healthy tank? Are there remedies for the Betta that would not harm them so they can remain where they are?

I am very interested in any insights.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I always treat finrot with 100% daily waterchanges a medicinal dose of aquarium salt and warm water.What is his tank temp?

Im not familiar with ottos or their needs but the betta should be at the lowest 82.Anything cooler is in the minimum range for them.The salt is added to help soothes the damages rays.

Any pics of him?


----------



## Tiari (Apr 25, 2012)

That may be a culprit right there, I have him at 78! I thought that was the typical range, but will gradually increase pronto. I do have some pictures, have to figure out how to post them here. 

Once temp is risen tomorrow when I do his partial, I will slowly add a medicinal amount of aquarium salt, and see if this helps him.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sounds good.Just increase the temp slowly or you'll stress him out.

You can either upload to the gallery and copy paste the URL here or upload to photobucket and copy paste the IMG url.


----------



## Tiari (Apr 25, 2012)

Okay here is the picture of the boy. Its so sad, he was so lovely. He is a Halfmoon Mustard Gas



Not the best picture I know, but is the best my phone will do.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Poor baby!Yeah warm him up and add the salt and clean fresh water.Is that him in your avi?He is a lovely boy.Is he from Thailand?


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

I'd treat him with Betta Fix for a week or so in a heated and well filtered environment. The Betta Fix won't hurt the cats. Catfish usually live peacefully with most Bettas, but some Bettas dislike tankmates of _any_ kind and will therefore stress which causes their immune system to fail. Do you think the bioload could be too high for a 6 gallon tank? I honestly don't know. Sounds like your tank-care is excellent. Good luck!


----------



## Tiari (Apr 25, 2012)

I currently have a bit of betta fix in the tank, but have heard conflicting information on if it will do any good. It does leave a "film" on the top of the water, which I am not sure is so good.

No my avatar is not Tiberius, my betta, directly, but is very close. Ty's fins looked the same but were bright flaming yellow/orange with white banding. I got him, of all places, in Petco. He was a "reject" from a breeder they use, as his coloring wasn't "perfect". He has a discoloration at the top front of head that doesn't match the body, and is dull, so he is not of the trade caliber. I however, am happy to have him. 

I just hope I can heal my baby. He is very very precious to me. Since having a family, he is the first thing in a long time (he, and the tank I should state), that is all mine.


----------



## Tiari (Apr 25, 2012)

Today, removed the otto cats and placed them in my 20 gallon community. They are actually really happy there! Salt is generally not a good idea with catfish, so thought, better safe than sorry......... took 20 minutes to catch them, but I finally moved them.

Tiberius is looking even worse today! Ugh, its so horrible to witness.

Changed out 50% of tank water, rinsed out filter media well in removed tank water, and added dissolved medicinal dose of salt + Prime to the replacement freshwater for tank.

Here's hoping *fingers crossed*

to be on the safe side, if this doesn't have any effect, I did order some Maracyn 2 online. I do have Maracyn, but I heard 2 is better at fin rot so figured i would order just in case. I am not using any antibiotics currently, but stores around here seem to only carry melafix bleh.


----------

